

Impossibility of tablet native journalism - npalli
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2012/12/03/the-impossibility-of-tablet-native-journalism/

======
sedev
I'm distressed by this: Mr. Salmon is a victim of severe Dunning-Kruger
problems and it's painful to read the column as a result. He doesn't know jack
diddly about tablets, and he thinks that he knows all about tablets. I also
can't imagine that his position in old-guard media helps.

The problems he's observing are not new - the iOS developer/designer community
has been grouching about them for a long time, because for us, it was patently
obvious that publications like The Daily were doing a bad job of adapting
their content to tablet form. They are a failure case, not "this is the only
thing that can be done on tablets." For a very nice counterexample, there's
Marco Arment's "The Magazine," which is a genuine digital native and solves
pretty much all of Salmon's problems.

Salmon is full of it, and it's a perfect example of the Dunning-Kruger problem
- he doesn't know enough to know how stupid his argument is.

